# Capacité iPad Air



## Chococed (27 Novembre 2013)

Salut les gens !

Noel approche à grands pas, et l'achat d'un ipad air pointe le bout de son nez 

Mais voila, j'hésite sur la capacité à prendre (compte tenu du prix, je préfère être sur ^^).

Je possède en parallèle un MBP 2011, ainsi qu'un iPhone 5 16go.

Si j'envisage l'achat d'un ipad air, c'est avant tout car je me suis aperçu que plus le temps passe, plus l'utilisation de mon MBP est réduite.

En effet, mes principale utilisation sont:
- navigation internet
- mails
- Quelques réseaux sociaux
- Retouche Photos
- Streaming vidéos et musique

En gros, mon MBP ne me servira que pour les retouches photo, et éventuellement quelques travaux du genre rédaction de courrier (et encore je pense pouvoir faire ça avec l'ipad...).

Donc, ma question, vers quelle capacité m'orienter ? sachant que je n'ai pas les moyens pour le 64 go, ça sera soit le 16, soit le 32.

J'utiliserai donc l'ipad pour:
- surf
- mails
- réseaux sociaux
- pour les jeux, je ne suis pas très joueurs si mon iPhone, donc à la limite ça sera quelques jeux mais sans plus
- pour la video et la musique, principalement du streaming, je ne les gardes pas sur l'ipad, et si je dois faire un voyage, il y aura tout au plus 4 ou 5 films dessus, après j'efface.
- Les photos: quelques unes, mais après je transfère sur source externe ou MBP

Quels sont vos avis ? 16 ? 32 ?

J'en profite pour poser d'autres questions:
- Est ce que j'aurais la possibilité de lancer une vidéo de l'ipad vers une apple TV ? ça m'intéresse ^^. Genre je regarde une video en streaming sur l'ipad et hop je balance sur l'apple TV. Possible ?
- En parlant d'apple TV, ça marche bien ce petit appareil ?
- Si je manque de capacité, des DD à brancher en réseaux peuvent-ils faire l'affaire ?

Voila voila

En vous remerciant par avance pour vos avis et conseils


----------



## Lauange (28 Novembre 2013)

Salut, avec 16 go cela sera suffisant.  Lire une vidéo vers une atv se fera sans problème et même depuis ton mbp.


----------



## globeman (28 Novembre 2013)

pense à l'avenir. 
Si tu veux stocker un peu de photos, de musique et de films le 16 sera vite court.
prends le 32 et tu le gardera à mon avis plus longtemps.


----------



## lineakd (28 Novembre 2013)

@chococed, te sens tu à l'étroit sur ton smartphone de 16go?
Si oui, il serait bon de prendre une tablette de 32 go.


----------



## Chococed (29 Novembre 2013)

Merci pour votre retour 

Je suis encore indécis quant à la capacité lol.
Sur mon iphone 5, il me reste environ 4go de libre (c'est un 16go). Je l'ai depuis un an bientôt.


----------



## lineakd (29 Novembre 2013)

@chococed, au prix du go, je partirais sur le 32 go. 
Aujourd'hui, il est à 534&#8364; à l'apple store.


----------



## cillab (1 Décembre 2013)

Chococed a dit:


> Salut les gens !
> 
> Noel approche à grands pas, et l'achat d'un ipad air pointe le bout de son nez
> 
> ...



 pour une différence de prix ,qui n'est pas exorbitante  prend un 32GO quant tu aura mis toutes tes applis il te restera  15 gigas   si j'avais su ,j'aurais pris le 64


----------



## Pif&Hercule (2 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, 

C'est vrai que si tu ne stock rien sur l'ipad un 16 go pourrait suffire mais avec cette capacité je trouve que tu peux être vite limité, sachant que tu as déjà l'os qui te prend de la place.

Et si ton ipad remplace de plus en plus ton mbp autant prendre le 32 go comme çà tu as de la marge et tu ne seras pas obligé de surveiller la capacité restante dès que tu mettras quelque chose dessus


----------

